# Few Spot Appaloosa (potential purchase)



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You are correct - a true genotypic fewspot can only be produced by a sire and dam that are both Appys. But there can be phenotypic fewspots that are not true genetic fewspots.

It is also possible he is an extremely light palomino - sometimes they are pretty darn close to white.

The ApHC permits crossing with Quarterhorses, so it is also possible the owner is just referring to the Appy/QH mix, even if both sire and dam are registered Appys...


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks faceman that makes sense


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally the horse appears grey in those pictures.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yup, could very well be grey...there is no reason a fewspot can't be grey...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

A few spot appy would have pink skin wherever he's white, right? I see the mottling around his muzzle, but can't really tell what color his skin is on his body. I also see he has dark hooves; again, not sure if this is normal for few spots or not.

Perhaps one of our appy experts could explain if those traits point towards being gray instead of few spot (or if they're not conclusive)?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

verona1016 said:


> A few spot appy would have pink skin wherever he's white, right? I see the mottling around his muzzle, but can't really tell what color his skin is on his body. I also see he has dark hooves; again, not sure if this is normal for few spots or not.
> 
> Perhaps one of our appy experts could explain if those traits point towards being gray instead of few spot (or if they're not conclusive)?


IMO he is not grey - he could be, but I doubt it. If I am seeing the pictures correctly, he still has a couple of small spots. Progressive Appy whitening usually does not wash out those small spots, but grey washes out everything - spots and all. The fact that the spots are still there at age 12 leads me to believe he is not grey, just as the presence of minimal base color would suggest the same thing in a mostly white pinto patterned horse...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not necessarily Face. My grandmother's mare Easy was grey as grey can be and still had some of her spots when I last saw her and she's over 20. Imply still had a lot when he passed at 14 and he was grey also. Ill try and dig up pics.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Could it be varnish making her appear gray?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Could it be varnish making her appear gray?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is possible - but it wouldn't make him that white at that age...that much white would have to come from being a fewspot or grey.


----------

